# Red Dwarf



## Mr. Big Noodles (Mar 29, 2011)

My girlfriend and I have been watching this series lately. The further we get, I find myself more and more convinced that it is the best sci-fi comedy ever. The first few episodes are kinda "", but they establish a ridiculous premise that pays off through the rest of the show.





The bit about the cat religion cracks me up. (Starts at 8:23 in the first video.):




The theme song is nuts:



And one more selected episode:


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 29, 2011)

British comedy is the best.

I simultaneously want more Red Dwarf to come out, but don't want it to be ruined by the inevitable jump-shark that would happen.

My favourite episodes are the really clever ones, like the squid one.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, you can decide for yourself: the ninth series comes out in 2012.

And, yeah, the writing gets very clever. Somehow, it just works.


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 29, 2011)

Fuck yes, been watchin this show since I was about 11. I don't know about you guys in the States but over here it kinda parts the waves. You either love it or hate it. I dare say most people hate it here and think it's shit


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Mar 29, 2011)

Generally, people aren't smart enough to go with this sort of thing, so I'm going to guess that viewership in the States is significantly smaller than viewership in the UK, if only for the fact that the show comes from your country and not ours.


----------



## Origin (Mar 30, 2011)

What Mattayus said, been at it since I was very very damn little when my dad introduced me and my brother to it. We have I think all the DVD sets of the series. It is shit your fucking pants fantastic.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 30, 2011)

Fun fact: Jeff Walker and Bill Steer made an appearence on the show.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Mar 30, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Fun fact: Jeff Walker and Bill Steer made an appearence on the show.


----------



## ShiftKey (Mar 30, 2011)

Things like Red Dwarf and the Hitch-hikers Guide to the Galaxy (NOT THE SHIT REMAKE!!) make me proud to be British


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 30, 2011)

I remember this show from PBS when I was a kid.

I fuckin' loved it and I need to get ahold of the DVDs. Thanks for reminding me


----------



## The Munk (Mar 30, 2011)

magic_golem said:


> Things like Red Dwarf and the Hitch-hikers Guide to the Galaxy (NOT THE SHIT REMAKE!!) make me proud to be British




Big fan of both. Let's not leave out Benny Hill though.


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 30, 2011)

I liked the show that Simon Pegg and Nick Frost got started on, Spaced.

Great show.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 30, 2011)

Haven't watched this, might have to convince the wife. She does enjoy black adder so might not be hard.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow, I am the only one in my circle of friends who likes this! Cool to see I'm not alone. Very clever show.
And I am always telling people that for the size that the UK is, there is an AMAZING amount of creative output that come out of there. Music, art, film, etc. Definitely the epicenter of Earth's creative genius.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 31, 2011)

Red Dwarf = pure, unadulterated win.

End of story.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Mar 31, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> I liked the show that Simon Pegg and Nick Frost got started on, Spaced.
> 
> Great show.



That show is brilliant. They were also on Big Train, which was bizarre as fuck. 43rd Annual World Stareout.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 31, 2011)

magic_golem said:


> Things like Red Dwarf and the Hitch-hikers Guide to the Galaxy (NOT THE SHIT REMAKE!!) make me proud to be British



Let's not forget Dave Allen, Porridge, Fawlty Towers, The Young Ones, The Two Ronnie's, The League of Gentlemen and whatnot as well


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 31, 2011)

Red Dwarf, Hitchhikers Guide, The Young Ones, The Goodies, Black Adder.

The best comedy shows I can think of for the time being.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Mar 31, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Red Dwarf, Hitchhikers Guide, The Young Ones, The Goodies, Black Adder.
> 
> The best comedy shows I can think of for the time being.



Black Books.


----------



## ShiftKey (Mar 31, 2011)

SchecterWhore said:


> That show is brilliant. They were also on Big Train, which was bizarre as fuck. 43rd Annual World Stareout.



Big train is nothing compared to JAM that was seriously dark fucked up humor, hilarious tho.

just to add to the list Allan Partridge was great too, and the office.
Still Game is great too (more Scottish than British tho)

Also red dwarf was actually piloted in America as well with its own cast but didnt go anywhere.
The Red Dwarf Novel, Infinity Welcomes Careful Drivers is pretty really good too, has a rather sad poignant ending though - Lister realises that he would rather die playing better than life than live another day on that fucking ship.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 1, 2011)

SchecterWhore said:


> Black Books.



And somehow I forgot about that...


----------



## Jontain (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow the quality shows getting mentioned in this thread! Red Dwarf, Spaced and Black Books have got to be some of my all time favourite shows.

Watched Red Dwarf ever since I was a young nipper, Quarentine is one of my favourite episodes! MR FLIBBLE IS VERY ANGRY!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Apr 1, 2011)

Jontain said:


> Wow the quality shows getting mentioned in this thread! Red Dwarf, Spaced and Black Books have got to be some of my all time favourite shows.



Why, if we didn't mention them, how could be possibly claim to have taste, to be true men of the world?


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 1, 2011)

why has there been no mention of The Mighty Boosh?!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Apr 2, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> why has there been no mention of The Mighty Boosh?!




The Mighty Boosh. There, are you happy? But seriously, that's a great show as well.


----------



## Edika (Apr 2, 2011)

I came across this series when looking for good brit comedy. First few episodes were WTF? but then I got into the humor of the series! Brilliant show and amazing intro song! The characters and the plot were hilarious!

I enjoyed also Green Wing a lot and of course A Bit of Fry and Laurie (this was more of a sketch comedy show than actual TV series but it rocked).


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 2, 2011)

GOD DAMN. How could I possibly forget Mighty Boosh and Black Books! 

Also: The Inbetweeners is so good.


----------

